# Old Monitors



## paul49601 (Sep 28, 2011)

Is there any value in the old boatanchor monitors? So many of them go into the landfill and
there is no place local to recycle them. Does anyone have any ideas?

I know there are lots of rumors and comments on how those old monitors contaminate ground
water. It would be nice to not contaminate anything if it were my choice.

Thanks
Paul


----------



## Claudie (Sep 28, 2011)

Where are you located?


----------



## glorycloud (Sep 29, 2011)

The lead in the glass is a contaminant that you wouldn't want in the drinking
water of your community or any community. Many local recycling centers
have certain days or events where they will accept CRT monitors.

Locally it costs between $2 and $3 per monitor to recycle them.
If you can get (100) PC's "for free" because you will accept (50)
CRT's, is it worth it if you have to pay $100 to recycle the monitors?
Some local folks will pay 45 cents per whole PC. If the PC's weigh in at
25 pounds each, then you just earned $1,125.00 for the PC's minus
$100 for the monitors. All with no tear down or refining. 

However, you should be able to make more $$ by breaking down the
PC's for the memory, motherboards, finger cards, power supplies,
aluminum, steel, wire, CD\DVD, floppy and hard drives for resale or
for refining. 8)


----------



## markmopar (Oct 3, 2011)

I grab all TV's and monitors I find and pull off the copper 'cone' off the back of the tube and the degaussing loop from around the tube. It's usually a heavy copper wire. 
I also grab the aluminum heatsinks off the board inside and clip all the wiring I can.
Then I put the back cover back on and drop them off at my local streets and roads department less than a mile from home. If they don't look complete, they won't take them and I have to take them to the landfill and pay to dispose of them.


----------

